# Best way to store furs?



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Didn't want to hijack the other thread with similar title, so I started my own. What is the best way to store furs long-term? I have not been able to sell any of mine for the last 2 years due to worthless prices. What I've done is store them in 1 gal. zip-lock bags, double bagged, with as much air squeezed out as possible, then stored in the deep freeze. Is this good enough, or do I need to do something different? I'm thinking of having them tanned at some point unless the price of fur goes up significantly.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If their green, id say their probably gonna be pretty dried out after 2 years in the freezer due to freezer burn. Probably gonna be pretty rough looking.

For long term storage, your better off putting them up (stretching and drying) and than storing in the freezer layed flat.

Anything green (raw pelt right off the animal) really shouldn't be kept in that state frozen over a year.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

The hides are "green". However, they are rolled up and double sealed in zip-lock bags. How long can you keep a hide that is dried and "put up"? I tried this once and then tried tanning it myself after about 9 months. Well, bugs had gotten into the hide/fur and all the tail hair fell out once I re-hydrated it for the tanning process.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like anything in a freezer, no matter how well packaged, 2 years is a LONG time.

Larder beetles will be your biggest threat to put up fur. But if you store put up stuff in the freezer, youll not have to worry about bug damage.

If I wanted to store anything much past 6 months, it would be stretched and dried.


----------

